# ChatterBaits



## Truckmechanic (Jun 14, 2010)

Any fish them? I have been trying to figure them out and I have one that I have been fishing with for years and caught my first fish on it the last trip :LOL2: , by pure accident. I am wanting to figure them out because they have defeted me so many times.. They don't seem to be too popular around here so I'm not sure if they just aren't productive or I'm not fishing it correctly.

My baits I have are a Strike King in 3/8oz I belive. I just bought a Booyah in 1/8oz to try.

How to you fish them. I have been chunkin and Wind'n with no success. I have tried "jigging" it when raising I would raise fast and hard to get some chatter from it with no luck. I have fished around every type of cover and structure there is that I can find.

Any help???


----------



## redbug (Jun 14, 2010)

I have caught some nice fish on them I fish them any place that i wuld use a spinnerbait.
you can also use them like a jig and catch fish. All I can say is keep at it and you will catch fish try slowing it down a bit.
Fish Devil wil be the guy to ask about the boogie bait He is a master with it


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 14, 2010)

Submerged weed beds - cast and retrieve them over submerged cover and they will call up the bass.


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 14, 2010)

I started fishing them this spring with some success. I fish them the same way I fish a spinnerbait. I have noticed that they will hang up on submerged stumps more often than a spinnerbait.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 14, 2010)

:twisted: One of the best lures ever for catching quality fish. Great for shallow water lakes/ponds with some type of grass. They also work in clear deep water lakes. Use them exactly where spinnerbaits would be thrown. Cover a lot of water. As far as retrieve speed I've always done well with a faster speed. When the fishin' is really good they nail it on the drop like a jig. Best times of the year are early spring(pre-spawn) water in the 50's and fall as water temps are dropping. Once the post spawn blues are done they are productive in warmer temps also. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

will you pipe down? chatterbaits are the best kept secret of the bass fishing world :twisted:


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Ourfish here are started post spawn so might give em another shot.


----------



## Jim (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah man! Dont give up on them, they do catch fish. Up in Maine the smallmouth bass attack them like crazy.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 18, 2010)

They're no secret here in NJ, I'm pretty sure Z-man produced the first ones. Keep at it "West Virginia" they will produce.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 19, 2010)

One of my favorite baits. Just had to put a new skirt on my limesicle one. ALong w/ new skirts, bought another 3/8oz boogie bait in glimmer shad


----------



## breachless (Jun 28, 2010)

I just tried fishing these for the first time this last weekend out on Forest Lake. I only managed to catch one bass on it, but I caught probably 15 or more Northern Pike on it in less than an hour... The Toothies definitely seem to like the Chatterbait!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 28, 2010)

I just lost mY "custom" bait yesterday. I think I am going to buy the as seen on TV kit and try again.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 28, 2010)

breachless said:


> I just tried fishing these for the first time this last weekend out on Forest Lake. I only managed to catch one bass on it, but I caught probably 15 or more Northern Pike on it in less than an hour... The Toothies definitely seem to like the Chatterbait!



Yeah the ones with a chrome blade work great for pike... theyre suckers for flash, and add vibration to the equation and you can't lose.


----------



## Jim (Jun 29, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> breachless said:
> 
> 
> > I just tried fishing these for the first time this last weekend out on Forest Lake. I only managed to catch one bass on it, but I caught probably 15 or more Northern Pike on it in less than an hour... The Toothies definitely seem to like the Chatterbait!
> ...



same with pickerel!

For sure it is a bait that you have to have at least one in your arsenal!


----------



## Jim (Jun 29, 2010)

I want to score a 1/4 ounce one. 

I can't seem to find the 1/8 ounce ones?


----------



## Jim (Jun 29, 2010)

Found it!

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Z_Man_Chatterbait_Micro/descpage-ZMANMIC.html


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 29, 2010)

Truckmechanic said:


> I just lost mY "custom" bait yesterday. I think I am going to buy the as seen on TV kit and try again.



I've heard mixed reviews about the TV chatterbait kits. The 1st kits I'd heard were good but I guess they're quality decreased as time went on. A buddy of mine bought one & he didnt like it at all. he said they were cheap & the skirts were falling asleep. 

What do you think of them?


----------



## Jim (Jun 29, 2010)

bassassassin8 said:


> Truckmechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I just lost mY "custom" bait yesterday. I think I am going to buy the as seen on TV kit and try again.
> ...



I agree, out of all the ones made that I have seen, it seems the mass produced TV ones are made cheaper now.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 29, 2010)

I think I will pass the kit then. Is the a brand you all like better than the other? The original, Booyah, or strike King Pure Poisen


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 29, 2010)

Get the original.. They have the best vibration and the right skirt size out of the package.


Booyahs never catch fish for me.. they don't put out as much viberation throughout the body of the bait.. just the blade. I have never been a fan of strike king's either.. I have one and it only runs upside down :roll: Still managed to catch a bass on it once though.. right through the tounge :lol:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's the problem with booyah's model.. it has a large area for the blade to pivot, leaving the body almost completely still.


The original chatterbait has a tiny eyehole for the blade to sit in, so it shakes the hell out of the body of the bait.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 29, 2010)

:twisted: Never had a problem with the Booyah Boogie. I change the snap swivel one size up with a quality brand. Probably caught hundreds of LM the first season using this bait. Many over 4lbs and a few over 6lbs. Catches quality pickerel too!!


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 29, 2010)

Never had a problem either w/ the bait. I think that problem w/ the body moving less stems from how you rig the soft plastic split worm that it comes w/. If it's rigged correctly, it goes side to side very effectively. Might be just a simple fix w/ the Booyah BB vs buying a completely different bait.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 29, 2010)

bassassassin8 said:


> Never had a problem either w/ the bait. I think that problem w/ the body moving less stems from how you rig the soft plastic split worm that it comes w/. If it's rigged correctly, it goes side to side very effectively. Might be just a simple fix w/ the Booyah BB vs buying a completely different bait.




Wasn't the case for me, even without a trailer. I love booyah spinnerbaits and jigs, but their chatterbaits leave something to be desired IMO


----------

